# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Benzema lên tiếng từ chối Arsenal

## quangbds19

*Ti**ề**n đ**ạ**o ng**ườ**i Pháp Karim Benzema kh**ẳ**ng đ**ị**nh anh không h**ề** có b**ấ**t c**ứ** cu**ộ**c nói chuy**ệ**n nào v**ớ**i HLV Arsenal Arsene Wenger và cho bi**ế**t mình s**ẽ** g**ắ**n bó lâu dài v**ớ**i Real Madrid.*

Bỏ sau lưng khoảng thời gian khá thất vọng tại Real Madrid, Benzema đã có sự khẳng định đầy ấn tượng, đặc biệt trong thời gian Gonzalo Higuain dính phải chấn thương.
 [IMG]http://www1.bongda.com.vn/data/Image/2011/Thang08/01/Karim%20Benzema1.jpg[/IMG]
​Mùa hè này, liên tục có thông tin cho rằng Arsenal sẽ bỏ ra số tiền lớn để có được Benzema. Chính HLV Arsene Wenger cũng lên tiếng ca ngợi tài năng của tiền đạo 24 tuổi này và mong muốn sở hữu anh. Thế nhưng, Benzema đã lên tiếng phủ nhận mọi thông tin liên quan đến mình.

_"T__ươ__ng lai c__ủ__a tôi là_ _ở__ CLB này, Real Madrid,"_ Benzema nói trên L'Equipe._ "Tôi ch__ư__a bao gi__ờ__ nói chuy__ệ__n v__ớ__i Ngài Wenger hay b__ấ__t kì ai khác. Tôi thích thú khi_ _ở__ đây và t__ậ__n h__ưở__ng nh__ữ__ng thành công cùng CLB. Mùa bóng này, tôi bi__ế__t chúng tôi s__ẽ__ giành ngôi vô đ__ị__ch."_

Gia nhập Real Madrid từ Lyon vào năm 2009, Benzema đã có 81 trận đấu cùng CLB và ghi được 35 bàn thắng, hơn 13 lần kiến tạo. Trong trận giao hữu với Guangzhou ngày hôm qua, Benzema cũng gây ấn tượng với cú đúp ghi được.
*Tin liên quan:*
suc khoe ba bau 3 thang cuoi
mang thai 3 thang dau
phim
tin tức trong ngày hôm nay
tin tức trong ngày mới nhất 
de thi van khoi d 2011
mang thai thang thu 8

----------

